# software aus dem portagevrezeichniss die man haben sollte...

## skipjack

Hi erstmal,

bin auf der suche nach Software für mein " frisch " installiertes gentoo LinUX. bis jetzt habe ich Gnome2.2, fluxbox, evilwm, mozilla, phoenix, bluefish, m-icq, irssi, und ein zwei ander auch nocht  :Smile: 

Wenn ihr noch gute software kennt die sich jemand ermegen sollte schnell herdamit  :Smile:  eventual koentet ihr ne kleine beschreibung hinzufügen wie z.b.  "m-icq : icq clone"  oder "irssi : irc client"

das genügtr schon sonst weis man ja nicht was man geemergt hat  :Smile: 

danke schonmal im voraus!  :Twisted Evil:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## // .Kn0rki

'emerge mldonkey' ;)

erklärt sich aus dem namen zwar von selbst aber ok ;)

1 client für edonkey, gnutella, Direct-Connect, Soulseek und ich glaub noch mehr

----------

## skipjack

 :Embarassed:  danke, aber sitz hinter nem router *fg* den mein Bruder administriert *fg* der stellt das nicht ein aber donkey und emule bzw lmule für linux  is soweiso doff steh lieber auf frische ftps  :Smile: 

aber weiter so will mehr sehen  auch wenn ich so sachen wie mldonkey nicht dirket benutzen kann postets ruhig  :Smile: 

kennt jemand giFT das kann ich benutzen!  gibts sowas blos im größrem netzwerk??

----------

## // .Kn0rki

doofer bruder ;)

----------

## Carlo

Du scheinst Gnome-Fan zu sein.

 :Arrow:  emerge -S gnome | egrep "\*|(Description)"

Das ist zwar mit Sicherheit nicht vollständig, aber ein Script, daß die ebuilds nach gtk-Abhängigkeit abfragt, kannst Du Dir selber schreiben.  :Wink: 

Carlo

----------

## skipjack

 :Cool:  jo cool danke! hoffe mal das der thread hier en par pages lng wird mus doch jede menge coole software geben:-)

[such noch dringends was zu 20x4 lcds wenn einer da was hat sofort posten! lcdproc / lcd4linux hab ich funzen aber beide nicht keine ahnung wieso eigendlich brauch ich auch nur ein howto bzw den anfang für ein C++ programm wenn einer was hat herdamit] --< dringend! hhr bzw wichtig!

----------

## citizen428

Für das Betreiben eines Gentoosystems interessante Tools:

gentoolkit - Allerlei nützliches

ufed - Useflageditor

mirrorselect - Mirrors schonen und Zeit sparen

colordiff - macht die Ausgabe von etc-update lesbarer und ist nicht so umständlich wie vimdiff (ich mag vimdiff, aber für etc-update ists mir zu "langsam")

epm - wenn man unverständlicherweise rpm mögen sollte

Development:

Ruby - Write Ruby be happy!  :Smile: 

Vim - ohne Worte

Anjuta - sehr gute Entwicklungsumgebung

Games:

Frozen Bubble - Wenn man einfache, süchtig machende Knobbelspiele mag

XRick - komplette Neuauflage von Rick Dangerous 1!  :Smile: 

nethack - ohnehin ein Klassiker

Das wars für Erste, mir fällt aber sicher noch mehr ein.

----------

## skipjack

 :Rolling Eyes:  dankE @ citizen428

zu den games:

Frozen Bubble -> hab ich schon is sauuu CooOl  :Smile: 

ach

wenn du schon nethack aufführst  dann fehlt da tuxracer *fg* 

weis einer wo ich das billig kaufen kann evntual im gentoo shop? damit ich gentoo wat gutes tuhe ? das game rocked hrhr

epm mhh ermge ich mal werd ich wohl nicht so schnell benötigen *fg*

Anjuta  hab ioch schonmal gehört  ermge ich auch grade  :Smile: 

okz danke !! 

aber jetzt nicht galuben ich bzw wir müsten uns mit der vorgestellten Software schon zufrieden geben umso mehr gute software umsobesser !!

 :Smile: 

----------

## piquadrat

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XRick - komplette Neuauflage von Rick Dangerous 1! 
> 
> 

 

Geil! *sofortemerge*

Auch süchtigmachende Klassiker neu aufgelegt:

Ltris: Tetrisclone

Lbreakout2: Breakoutclone

----------

## nephros

Meiner Meinung nach fehlt in der Liste noch elinks, ein echter Lebenretter wenn mal dein X nicht mehr mag.

Dazu noch ein Bildbetrachter für die Console, z.B. zgv oder fbi (für framebufferconsolen).

Und screen, damit emerges nicht die Console verstopfen.

Dann distcc, wenn du ein LAN mit relativ unbeschäftigten anderen Linuxrechnern hast.

Am Spielesektor find ich auch crack-attack! nicht übel. Wenn du nethack magst, schau dir vielleicht mal ein paar klone an, z.B. tome oder auch crossfire, und natürlich egoboo.

----------

## skipjack

 :Twisted Evil:  distdcc kann ich nun evntual grbrauchen hrhr mach grade meinen 1. Rechner  noch gentoo Linux tauglich *fg* sobald ich stage2 oder besser stage3  für amd athlon Xp gesaugt habe hab nun ehct keinen bock mehr mich mit stage 1 rumzuärgern waaaaaa

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Hier meine Liste :

-> xchat -irc client, ganz toll !

-> waimea - geilster wm wo gibt, mit transparenz

-> scite - editor für programmierer, gefällt mir besser als nedit

-> aterm - sowas wie eterm, nur kleiner 

-> gkrellm -muss ich da was zu sagen ?

-> sylpheed-claws - emailprogramm

-> slrn - newsreader für konsole

-> irssie - chat (irc) für konsole

-> centericq - chat (ganz viele sachen) für konsole

->gftp - grafischer ftp client

->links - text browser

-> gift & giftcurs - p2p

-> pyslsk - dito

-> xv - graphikanzeiger

-> gtksee - acdc clone

-> gimp - mmmh...

-> cplay toller mp3player (+ogg) für konsole

-> xmms - wie winamp

-> k3b - brennprogramm für x

-> burncenter - brennprogramm für konsole

-> pine - muss sein  :Smile: 

-> memprof - memoryleaks finden

-> gcolor - farben auswählen

-> openoffice-bin - naja...

-> alsatreiber

So, das ist so alles was mir grad einfällt  :Wink: 

----------

## skipjack

 :Cool:  jo coool so listen seh ich gerne die anderen user bestimtm auch 

guite nachrichten hungs meine 1st, pc schlugt nun auch gentoo stage3 ging erstmal alles perfekt 

nun wird wieder geemerged, 

suche noch immer software *fg* habt ihr noch was zu p2p, c++ ides, MS Office Xp ersaty *fg*,   :Wink:  , Browsern,  netzwerk software ?? alles moegliche grafisches remote/login von gdm??,  Codecs packs oder palzer mit codecsen drin?   :Rolling Eyes:  boah einfach alles kann hier vorgetsellt werden hrhr apps games ... haupsache wat zu ermgen und gut arbeiten koennen damit oder nuetzlich sein ....

cza bis yum nexten post *fg*

----------

## wudmx

also mit den p2p clients hab ich bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrung, hab mich aber auch nicht richtig reingehaengt.. kannst ja mal 

mldonkey

lmule

gift

versuchen.

und fuer c++

anjuta

kdevelop

emacs/vi + xterm :-)

mit den office paketen bin ich auch nicht wirklich zufreiden, (ich hab nur 128mb), aber ich brauchs auch nicht oft... openoffice find ich von der funktionalitaet gut, aber langsam! vielleicht interessiert dich abiword noch?! weiss jemand ob es fuer textmaker ein ebuild geben wird? is glaub ich noch beta!

also bei den browsern kann ich dir nur empfehlen, selbst heruauszufinden, welchen du am besten findest! eigtl find ich ja phoenix nicht schlecht (mozilla is mir zu aufgemotzt mit den ganzen nebenprogrammen die ich nicht brauch), aber mit 128mb ram is auch phoenix noch zu lahm.. ich find opera einfach schneller, v.a. bei den seitenuebergaengen! probiers einfach mal bei dir aus... opera, mozilla, phoenix-bin, galeon, ...

die codecs wuerd ich mir einfach malunter /usr/portage/media-libs/ anschauen... 

und wenn dann doch mal ein unnuetzes programm dabei war: emerge unmerge xyz :-)

----------

## Ulli Ivens

streamtuner und streamripper - Streamradios finden, hören und direkt im mp3 Format aufnehmen

xmms - Ganz glar, damit man sie auch hören kann  :Smile: 

licq für ICQ

xine - DVD und Videos gucken

transcdode, mjpegtools, imagemagick, lame, dvdrip, grip,divx, xvid - Für Video & Sound[/b]

----------

## skipjack

 :Cool:   danke an  die letzten beiden   :Smile: 

also  mozzila mag ich asu dem grund auch nicht hab den phoenix auch lieber Opera na ja oky aber erst ab version 7.x und die gibts ja leider noch net waaa für linux  :Sad: (( 

unter win sah die ganz gut aus hrhr gliech mal weider sofware emergen hab so wenig auf meinem neuen gentoo system  und ne aufloesung von 1600x1200 rocked total derbe @ linux *fg* und fluxbox ode rgnome hhr

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

->Browser : ftp://ftp.mozilla.org den Nightly Build von Phoenix.

Absolut der schnellste Browser meiner Erfahrung nach. Sogar flotter als der Opera7 in Windows

Für P2P : Gift, Soulseek und Bittorrent (vor allem das  :Smile: )

Damit qäule ich meine Leitung immer bis zum Limit...

----------

## skipjack

 :Laughing:  ich galube icherstell mir nun ne nette emerge line *fg*

emerge app1 app2 app3 .-.- app55 *fg*

brauch neue sofgtware hier is et so leerr aber sim icq ist fett !! gut programmiert schnell und cool wenn jemand ne message schreibt unten links das grün aufkommende info

Thx schonmal an alle die schonw as gepostet haben! digges THX @ all !!!

 :Wink: 

aber will mehr software hrhr

----------

## gfc

Mein Browser-Favorit (nachdem ich Phoenix ne langeZeit hatte):

galeon-cvs

----------

## gfc

da du vin Instant Managern redest..

für msn ist kmess das non plus ultra

----------

## wudmx

hab da mal ne frage: also ich hab auch phoenix und opera laufen, aber opera is einfach schneller! da ein vorgaenger geschrieben hat, dass phoenix schnell sei, frag ich mich woran das liegt... was habt ihr? ich hab nur 128mb ram, ich denk mal daran liegts! was ihr?

@skipjack: dann fang jetzt einfach mal zu mergen, eins nach dem anderen.. und dann kannst du dir ja ne eigene liste zusammenstellen, die du dann beim naechsten mal benutzen kannst!

----------

## skipjack

hehe ja bin dabei am emergen hrhr  :Smile: 

gfc ne msn is doof  :Smile: 

is ja von m$

wudmx ich hab 256mb ram ddr .. daran sollte ees aber nicht liegen der kollege aus dem forum hate auch galube ich eine andere version angegeben vom phoenix ..

ach hat einer  software zum umcoden von Filmen  in alle moeglichen formate *fg* 

Brenner software wird auch noch gesucht ...

oky  mal sehen wat emere macht *fg*  cya bis später

----------

## piquadrat

 *skipjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Brenner software wird auch noch gesucht ...
> 
> 

 

wurde oben schonmal genannt: k3b. Tolles Brennprogi, ähnlich wie Nero, nur viiiieeeeeel hübscher  :Smile: 

----------

## Headhunter123

 *wudmx wrote:*   

> hab da mal ne frage: also ich hab auch phoenix und opera laufen, aber opera is einfach schneller! da ein vorgaenger geschrieben hat, dass phoenix schnell sei, frag ich mich woran das liegt... was habt ihr? ich hab nur 128mb ram, ich denk mal daran liegts! was ihr?[...]

 

Gentoo Linux 1.4 rc2, Athlon, 1ghz, 280mb ram, festplatte 5400rpm...

Ich meinte auch die Phoenix-cvs Version, die normale 0.5er ist relativ lahm  :Wink: 

----------

## darookee

@skipjack: wenn sim benutzt, nimm am besten die cvs-version... bei der ausm portage-tree hatte ich das problem, dass der einfach meine details durch die irgendeiner person auf meiner kontaklist ersetzt hat :'( mit der cvs-version is mir das noch nicht passiert... *aufholzklopf* :D

----------

## skipjack

 :Laughing:  lol  :Smile:   mhh

----------

## Gekko

für mich persönlich immer eins der allerersten dinge die ich emerge:

mc und lnys   :Cool: 

ich find die beiden stylish *gg*

----------

## Headhunter123

was ist lnys ?

----------

## skipjack

 :Sad:  k3b  is doof *fg* kackt einfach ab legt mein  ganze X sesion lamr so muste ich Xserver neusarten argh  :Sad: ( 

bruach ein neues brenner programm z.b für datencds .. 

oder images brennen

----------

## naggeldak

burncenter

----------

## systral

nochmal zum thema p2p: lmule ist nicht im Portage-Verzeichnis, oder? Habs nicht gefunden...

----------

## Carlo

 *systral wrote:*   

> nochmal zum thema p2p: lmule ist nicht im Portage-Verzeichnis, oder? Habs nicht gefunden...

 

Gibt's hier: http://www.darav.de/gentoo/index.html

Carlo

----------

## sOuLjA

emerge toppler  :Smile: 

ist eine aufpolierte version von nebolous, falls das noch wer vom amiga kennt

----------

## skipjack

 :Laughing:  ach amiga games sind doch immer cool oky listen wir ne runde #games auf die man saugen koennte ??

----------

## naggeldak

[quote=skipjack]listen wir ne runde #games auf[/quote]

ls /usr/portage/app-games/

----------

## skipjack

 :Mad:   meiste ich emerge mir da jeder game ??

----------

## Qubax

grace  -> quasi origin clone

emacs -> editor

gxmame + mame -> emulator (silkworm,pang,dragonbreed....)

----------

## Headhunter123

nochwas :

> emerge proz - wesentlich besser als wget um große Files Sachen runterzuladen

----------

## skipjack

 :Cool:   danke danke nochmal an alle habt mir geholfen  :Smile: ) 

kann ich mir nun auch anzeigen lassen welche pakete ich instaliert habe ambesten ohne libs  :Smile: )??

----------

## Pietschy

```
gpkg -I -v
```

Allerdings mit libs aber schön übersichtlich  :Smile: 

qpkg gehört zum gentoolkit

Ronny

----------

## skipjack

jo danke aber das wird mit q am anfang geschrieben aer danke hbs nun  :Smile: ) mal wieder en bisle wat unmergen  :Smile: ))   :Laughing:   mh cool hab  ne recht großer viewerzahl zu dem pst cool -))

----------

## zbled

na dann schließ ich mich auch mal an :)

fluxbox

aterm

irssi

ncftp

vim

nmap

vorbis-tools

xv

root-tail

zu frozen bubble... dieses ding stürzt bei mir mit einem segfault ab - die hinweise in diesem forum mit opengl-update nvidia usw. haben nix gebracht - also kein frozen bubble :)

----------

## skipjack

 :Laughing:   frozen bubble  goiles game muss ich nochmal sagen *fg *

zbled *fg* das is schade den das game ist echt cooool  :Smile: )) 

danke für die neue software  :Smile: ) 

hey jungs schafen wir noch die 3 seite dieses beitrags und 5000 viewer ?? *fg*  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sOuLjA

 *zbled wrote:*   

> na dann schließ ich mich auch mal an 
> 
> fluxbox
> 
> aterm
> ...

 

bei mir hats nach "opengl-update xfree" geklappt  :Smile: 

----------

## Genone

Mal im Wesentlichen die Anwendungen aus world.common:

netbeans (Java-IDE)

sylpheed-claws (bester mir bekannter Mailer)

x-chat

gaim (aber nur ~x86  :Very Happy: )

multi-gnome-terminal

ncftp

mozilla

xmms (mit diversen Plugins)

xine-ui (dito)

mplayer

nedit (der einzig wahre Editor  :Twisted Evil: )

lsof

nmap

ethereal

seahorse (GPG-Schlüsselverwaltung)

telnet-bsd 

directory_administrator (LDAP Benutzerverwaltung)

gq (LDAP Browser)

kportage (nett um den Portage-Tree durchzusehen)

fwbuilder (IDE für Firewall Regeln)

ufed

ding (Wörterbuch)

gnumeric

abiword

Auf einzelnen Rechnern dann noch

xawtv (ab und zu braucht man das, ttv hat was  :Laughing: )

acpid (sinnvoll auf Notebooks)

----------

## anz

Halloechen - falls jemand gerne via Internet plaudert, schaut Euch einmal kopete an (unter KDE). Mit dem Ding koennt Ihr mit ICQ, IRC, Jabber (auch MSN - bitte nicht schlagen) chatten.

Geschmackssache ist der eMail-Client Evolution - eine Riesenapplikation (vom Speicher her) - aber mir taugts.

Als Browser bevorzuge ich Phoenix - ein "abgespeckter" Mozilla ohne eMail-Client und Composer.

LieGrue, anz

----------

## jay

 *zbled wrote:*   

> na dann schließ ich mich auch mal an 
> 
> zu frozen bubble... dieses ding stürzt bei mir mit einem segfault ab - die hinweise in diesem forum mit opengl-update nvidia usw. haben nix gebracht - also kein frozen bubble 

 

Hallo, starte das Spiel doch mal mit "artsdsp frozen-bubble", damit sollte es klappen.

Ansonsten kann ich zum Zocken noch racer-bin empfehlen. Macht höllisch spass!

----------

## Genone

 *anz wrote:*   

> Halloechen - falls jemand gerne via Internet plaudert, schaut Euch einmal kopete an (unter KDE). Mit dem Ding koennt Ihr mit ICQ, IRC, Jabber (auch MSN - bitte nicht schlagen) chatten.

 

Wenns nur um Protokolle geht liegt gaim wohl unangefochten vorn, vor allem wo jetzt endlich die gtk2 Version fertig ist   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anz

 *Quote:*   

> Wenns nur um Protokolle geht liegt gaim wohl unangefochten vorn, vor allem wo jetzt endlich die gtk2 Version fertig ist 

 

Danke, lieber Genone - hast vollkommen Recht - das Ding ist toll   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginku

Das Erste, was ich mir immer installiere, ist "BZFlag" - das beste (freie) Onlinespiel überhaupt !!

Grüße Ginku

----------

